# Vermont Casting Resolute Acclaim- worth salvaging?



## TomS (Jan 26, 2017)

I recently acquired an older Vermont Castings wood stove and I'm trying to decide what to do with it. It is a Resolute Acclaim, 0041, WH 12167, date code 1233. It is missing front and rear grates, plus the andirons,. It does not have fire brick, but has the cast iron back pieces. I am not familiar with this unit, is it a "cat" unit, and what is the combustion package? Is it worth spending the money on the combustion package? Thanks!


----------



## DUMF (Jan 26, 2017)

NO !
You will hear from many online experts here   that this is not a stove to repair or fuss with.
Spend your $$$ on a well reviewed product such as Jotul, Woodstock, PE, Morso, etc.. The BK cult will also convince you to drink their kool aid ( an excellent choice also BTW).


----------



## husky345 vermont resolute (Jan 26, 2017)

Or a drolet lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bholler (Jan 26, 2017)

TomS said:


> Is it worth spending the money on the combustion package?


I don't think it is personally I have had several of them but they were all used as outdoor fireplaces and I got them all free.  I like the looks just not the temperamental performance.


----------



## begreen (Jan 27, 2017)

Most likely a money pit. There are better options.


----------



## TomS (Jan 27, 2017)

DUMF said:


> NO !
> You will hear from many online experts here   that this is not a stove to repair or fuss with.
> Spend your $$$ on a well reviewed product such as Jotul, Woodstock, PE, Morso, etc.. The BK cult will also convince you to drink their kool aid ( an excellent choice also BTW).


Thanks for your comment- what makes you feel that way? Just curious. Trying to understand. Thanks. BTW- What's the BK cult?  I'm new here!


----------



## TomS (Jan 27, 2017)

begreen said:


> Most likely a money pit. There are better options.


Thanks for your comment- what makes you feel that way? Just curious. Trying to understand. Thanks.


----------



## DUMF (Jan 27, 2017)

TomS said:


> Thanks for your comment- what makes you feel that way? Just curious. Trying to understand. Thanks.


Sorry, should have been more specific.
VC stoves were over engineered with many parts that deteriorate/deform with even careful use. The Acclaim was one of the worst. The parts are not cheap, often tough to install, and don't guarantee that they will last. The company unfortunately pushes warranty claims onto dealers, many have refused to carry the brand.
For heating with a wood stove look at this site for recommendations from users. Top quality stoves seem to be from Jotul, PE, Woodstock, and of course the BK enthusiasts ( the BK stoves will blow your nose it is said  ). BK is the only maker to consistently post here with comments, assistance, suggestions.


----------



## defiant3 (Jan 28, 2017)

True of the original 0041, but I would argue that the later 2490 while it can be pricey to care for, also offers features and outstanding architecture which none of those others do. I agree they're not for everyone but can be wonderful, efficient, beautiful heaters in the right application.


----------



## defiant3 (Jan 28, 2017)

I think it may help new wood burners to better understand if we more fully explain rather than simply bashing a brand across the board. I have customers who love their Acclaims and Encores, and continue to burn them because they just love them. Others punt.


----------



## bholler (Jan 28, 2017)

defiant3 said:


> also offers features and outstanding architecture which none of those others do.


I am sorry but there are lots of stoves that look every bit as good as vc stoves and dont come with the maintenance issues like vc's.  Yes the old stoves were fantastic and there were some that were ok since then and some pretty good tube stoves but for the most part they have built unreliable stoves that cost allot to buy and allot to maintain.  And they have destroyed their relationship with many customers and professionals.  I hope they can turn it around but it will take a long time to regain that trust that they once had.



defiant3 said:


> I think it may help new wood burners to better understand if we more fully explain rather than simply bashing a brand across the board. I have customers who love their Acclaims and Encores, and continue to burn them because they just love them. Others punt.


Yes we have some who love them and are still burning them.  But their chimneys are usually pretty dirty because the stoves are very hard to run properly.  We also have people who are still burning but have dumped allot of money into their stoves.  And lots of people burning with no cat or combustion package because they got tiered of dumping more money into the stove every couple years.  

If you like them that is fine but you are not going to change my opinion of the company or most of their stove designs.  Yes they can work well but a huge part of good design is making it easy to run well.  And these stoves absolutely are not.


----------



## begreen (Jan 28, 2017)

TomS said:


> Thanks for your comment- what makes you feel that way? Just curious. Trying to understand. Thanks.


The materials used for the combustion chamber degraded quickly. A friend had one. She heated solely with wood. The stove needed an expensive rebuild every 3-4 yrs. like clockwork in spite of annual dealer cleaning and maintenance.


----------



## Simonkenton (Jan 28, 2017)

Vermont Casting made great stoves back in the eighties. My mom has a 1988 VC Resolute that she still burns regularly and never has had a problem.

After the govt. regs came in in 1992 VC went to crap. Very sad to see.
I too had a 1988 Resolute and burned it for 6 years it was just a great stove. Very good looking too. Sold it along with the house it was in.


----------



## Lawnman (Apr 27, 2017)

I have been heating with a VC Resolute Acclaim 2490 since 2001. It is the only stove I have ever owned so I can't comment on any other stove. I burn it 24/7 all winter. In the spring and fall I put the screen on and burn it as a fireplace or the house would get to hot. It's been a great stove. In 2014 I replaced the Combustion package and gaskets on the door,damper and griddle. After 16yrs. it's like part of the family.


----------



## defiant3 (May 1, 2017)

Many do have excellent results. Those of us in the industry may have a bias as we hear primarily from those who need to repair or replace their stoves, NOT the content owners who year after year continue to stay warm and satisfied with their woodburners.  Happy heating to all!!


----------



## bholler (May 1, 2017)

defiant3 said:


> Many do have excellent results. Those of us in the industry may have a bias as we hear primarily from those who need to repair or replace their stoves, NOT the content owners who year after year continue to stay warm and satisfied with their woodburners.  Happy heating to all!!


I am a sweep so i work for customers who are happy with their vc stoves often.  But i can tell you their chimneys are always dirtier than most other modern stove chimneys.   And the stoves without a doubt take allot more work and money to maintain.  So yes we have plenty who love their vcs but that is usually because that is all they know


----------

